# Hydraulics License



## GeeMC

Hi Everyone :waving: 

I was wondering if you need your hydraulics license to operate a back hoe or a bob cat? Some one told me that if you own the equipment, you don’t need the license, but if you are just an operator, you need to be qualified with one. Is this pretty much the standard around the country or is this just a Massachusetts thing? 

We are looking into the future here a little but, Jason (son) has some contacts for snow removal on a couple of commercial lots as well as some excavation work on the off season.

Thanks for the input,

Bruce


----------



## cat320

I forgot to say on my pm to you,I know of an owner operator and he had his hydraulics,Maybe on privet land you can get away with it but on someone elses property i don't think you can ,look at the guy who blew up that house awhile back from the gas pipe going thru the yard.You can be sure that he had to be looked at if he had or didn't have it .Does not take long to get you pay the state there dough and your done.


----------



## Temco

In Mass. its called a Hoisting License. The test is pretty easy and only costs $65. Small price to pay considering the fine is $1000 for the operator and $3000 for company owner for 1st offence. All operators of equipment that falls under the guidelines needs this license no matter where their working, only exception is if foreman on job has license and is supervising the operator. If unsure whether you need one, the law defines the equipment as anything that can reach 10ft. in the air OR can lift at least 500lbs. OR has a bucket capacity of 1/4 cy. or more. If you need any info. on where/how to get one, please let me know.


----------



## carlriv2

Temco 


You say the test is fairly easy..... I just filled out the application last week and I need to get a medical card...

I am a bit concerned about the test. All I can find is a copy of the regulation that goes into some depth about safe operation and hand signals. However a friend of mine said he had questions reguarding the angle of repose of a grave pile, sand, and other materials.... That does not show up in the regulation nor does it sound that easy.


----------



## JD PLOWER

This might not be of any help, but it is the form you need to fill out in order to get a hoisting license. http://www.state.ma.us/dps/portal/images/HoistingApplication.PDF It doesn't give any info on studying materials though


----------



## JD PLOWER

I think I just answered my own question  http://www.state.ma.us/dps/520rev.pdf


----------



## Pelican

Hey Digger, you catching this? After all these years of operating, the State of Mass. says we don't know what we're doing! Bureaucracy stinks!:realmad:


----------



## Highpoint

*Whaaaa?*

All I can say is i'm glad I live in Missouri. We do not need to get a license to push snow, we do not need to get a license to run a back hoe, we do not have any problem with our plows being over 8 feet, we do not have to pay sales tax on anything other than product ( not for any service oriented ) Do not have to wear a seat belt while driving a truck up to 1 ton. No body cares about us running any kind of strobe system as long as we do not look like a Fire/Police/Ambulance.

Damn, we got it easy!


----------



## Temco

I took the test a couple of years ago thru The Peterson School here in Woburn, they set everything up so I didn't have to fill out anything. All the test questions are short answer with a section on hand signals.......its pretty easy as that part is matching the picture to the proper hand signal. If your local or want to make a trip to Woburn, I still got copies of the "test prep" questions. Read it thru a few times and you'll be all set  

P.S. the test has nothing to do with knowing how to operate heavy equipment, its all safety related stuff.


----------



## GeeMC

Thanks for the info guys! 

Temco, it figures that the test has nothing to do with operating the equipment! I assume that if they figure you can pass the safety regs, you can operate it effectively. How naive! Getting copies of the prep would be great! Later on in the year is when we are looking to do this, so I 'll get in touch with you then, if it is OK.

Thanks,

Bruce

Ps...Maybe we should move to Missouri!


----------



## Arc Burn

We would need a license to take a leak if politicians had there way ,it's all aboutpayup


----------



## xlr8

The thing about the medical card is that it is the same requirements as a DOT physical exam . What exactly do they need all this info for? As far as I'm concerned the guy doing the physical labor in the trench should have to pass a physical , not the guy who is sitting down moving only hi fingers! Has anyone out there been fined for not having this license, (as owner or operator?). What about Rhode Island? Are the fines the same and can anyon tell me how hard these states are lookig for this license. My job is requiring me to get both the Mass. & the R.I. one however I do not need one for my home state of Connecticut yet , wonder how long for Ct. to require one.


Steve


----------



## Temco

GeeMC, no problem on the handouts, I got them buried here somewhere!!! I'll need time to dig them out anyway.

As far as getting fined for not having the license, I don't know anyone that has.Its one of those catch22 things. I know people who have been in contracting their whole lives and operate backhoes, excavators and such and have never even been asked to produce one. But if someone gets seriously injured or killed on your worksite....its the first thing an inspector will ask you for.

As I understand it, the state only has 9 inspectors so one showing up for a spot check isn't very likely but you never know. They generally only come out for a serious accident involving injury or death or major property damage like ripping up a gas line or slicing thru a fiber optic cable......$$$$$$$


----------



## GeeMC

Some one told me that if you own the equipment, you don’t need the license. Has anyone heard of this before?

Thanks,

Bruce


----------



## Temco

Just wanted to add a footnote.....as a police officer, i've worked a lot of road construction details and have never had a contractor or city crew make it thru an accident free day. Most common involves ripping up old water lines. In 15 years, i've yet to see an inspector come out to investigate.


----------



## Temco

Thats true, an owner doesn't need a license only the operator or the foreman on the job supervising the operator.


----------



## GeeMC

OK, But that leads me to another question. Can the owner, who does not have a license, able to legally operate the equipment? I know I need to read the mass regs that JD plower posted. I just haven't had time yet.

Thanks again Temco,

Bruce


----------



## Temco

Only if he's being supervised by someone who does!


----------



## JD PLOWER

xlr8 the number one reason for the physical is for drug testing. The guy operating the heavy equipment is probably capable of doing more damage than the guy with the shovel in the trench.


----------



## Arc Burn

Just slightly off topic(i hope not to far!)but reading that Temco is a copper and all ,reminds me when i go out to the Cape in the summer,we take the Mass Turnpike and construction is usually pretty heavy,anyways i was impressed to see a State Trooper at EACH job site,some crews were ditching,some were paving but each group had a car with his lights flashing,leads me to believe thats one of the safer areas to work in!


----------



## Pelican

Connecticut does that on a regular basis, and NY is starting to do it on the NY Tway.


----------



## JD PLOWER

Temco can correct me if I'm wrong but the practice of having police details is mandatory not only on Highways but all local streets. I was told that the Mass pike has its own police force (they are still Mass state police but are only assigned to work on the pike) and they earn pretty well just doing road work details.


----------



## Alan

This thread makes me SO happy to live up here in the sticks. No license to operate, no petty bureaucrats getting into my pockets for permits to do business and all that. Granted, rates are lower here too, but I think that's better than all the hassle you "flatlanders " have to live with.


----------



## Temco

The State Police working the Mass. Pike are under contract with them. Its a very desirable assignment and tuff to get. The cruisers use to have the Mass. Pike logo on them but some politicians complained so they were removed.

As far as details go, local ordinance dictates and here in Woburn ours states that whereever vehicular or pedestrian traffic is compromised, the contractor doing the work must have a police detail before commencing work.

I know a lot of people get upset when they see a cop standing on a sidewalk coz a Verizon crew is working on a pole but in reality, the utility company would hire a cop even if not required for liability reasons. Its cheaper for them in the long run to pay us than it is to fight a civil lawsuit because a little old lady didn't see all the cones and warning signs, it more or less relieves them of the responsibilty and as long as the cop took reasonable steps to warn and safeguard the public, thats all thats required.


----------



## lamarbur

As far as being fined, yes, it does happen and happen frequently. Obviously in Woburn and greater rte 128 area, they haven't the time to check things out. THey have plenty of time in Springfield and Worcester offices. My license is $80 each go around, but, it is also unrestricted. Out here in Sturbridge/Palmer/Brimfield area there are checks going on frequently. Anyone running a mchine off their personal property needs a minimum 2A classification. The 2A, which is what 99% of the people get, isnt that difficult to obtain. I suggest going to a local equipment dealer and pick up their advertisements on backhoe and loader at a minimum. From these flyers you get PSI ratings, which are now being asked on tests. QAngle of repose is simply that which will not fall back on itself. Digging in solid rock, the wall can conceivably be straight up and down. If you're digging a sand pit, a 45 degree wall or more will be needed so the sand doesn't slide down.. You can obtain a 6 or so page copy from the Dpt of Safety. I think they charge 6.00 for it. However, you still need to know basic oil pressure and mostly common sense questions.


----------



## pike4

*crane operating???*

Hey everyone. I was wondering if any one could tell me a good way to go about getting my certif, for crane operating.


----------



## Arc Burn

Contact the Crane Institute of America,sorry,no numbers for you or anything but they came to my last place of employment every 2 years and gave a rigging class and for crane certification tests.There are different certs in NY for Hydraulic and Lattice boom and different tonnage.


----------



## Arc Burn

Crane school Try that link,the main office is in Florida and the people really know there stuff,good luck


----------



## GTL Inc.

*Hyd Linc*

The other day i was looking at heavy EQ, and some skid steers. The rep who was showing me said even a person just off the street could go rent one with no training. Don't have to know what you are doing. Just Imagen walking in off the street and taking one out?

In Florida i, have never heard of any one having to have such a requirement to do this type of work.


----------



## N1rsp

*Hoisting Exams*

I am new at this but need to find out some info.Hope someone can help me out.
I am looking to find out if there is a question pool or a place where I can get the study manual on line.I beleive that is what I want.Like when you do CDL license you can do practice test on line in order to study for test.
I live in Gloucester,Mass. area,so any help is welcomed.Thanks


----------



## N1rsp

*Hoisting license*

Please don't let me bother anyone asking for a little help here.I just need to be steered in the right direction for the exams pool etc.:realmad:


----------



## Plowfast9957

Yes there is a manual that you can download. I just got my license last year. If you look over the book and have a decent amount of common knowledge about machinery its pretty easy. Do a search for Massachusetts Department of Public Safety on yahoo or google. I will try to find the link and post it asap.


----------



## N1rsp

*license*

Thank you for your help.I have been trying to search for the manual with no luck.I will watch for your post and will keep trying to find something myself also


----------



## Gicon

I have two classes of Hoisting Engineers. I felt both tests were real easy. Like one person commented, just pay the state their money and they are happy. The test is given by the Department of Public Safety. No part of the test is concerned with grades, or psi of concrete, or even how to run a machine. All they want to know is if you are a safety conscious person. i.e. when is it safe to straddle a trench? Answer: NEVER. When is okay to work around power lines: NEVER. Very simple common sense stuff. The 2nd test I wasnt supposed to take, but once I got there and realized the mistake they said I couldnt have a refund. So I said, well I might as well take the test since I paid for it, and I passed. Go for the test, get the liscense, whether or not you need it, know your safe, and if nothing else, its nice to hang your hat on. It makes you that much more marketable to a company too if you have interest in running equipment. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## JD PLOWER

N1rsp said:


> Thank you for your help.I have been trying to search for the manual with no luck.I will watch for your post and will keep trying to find something myself also


Try here...http://www.mass.gov/dps/520CMR6.DOC


----------



## N1rsp

*License*

Thanks for your help.I think I have all I need from that Mass.Gov site.Glad that there are people like you that will help others.
Now I have to figure what Exams I want to check.I don't want any crane license or any cable equipment license.
I know it 2a,2b,2c but am not sure what the others are.payup


----------



## 4x4Farmer

Holy Crap! I'v never herd of anything like this before. In North Dakota you dont even need a drivers licence to run heavy equipment around here. No ones ever gonna bother you in a backhoe, unless you t-bone someone ore something.


----------



## cincy snowdog

? here in Cincinnati ,hoes,cranes loaders-all of them run up and down the streets with no problem, NO TRAINING EITHER
the only training is that i have ever heard of is when you buy a machine or something the sales people tell you how to use it (ex case back hoe or bobcat training)
we run a rubber tire loader and backhoe all over the place here .
they really dont stop plow trucks much either 
some blades are twelve ft.wide 
also we have all the different salt terminals here,by the river ,you can sit by the terminals and watch the trucks come out overloaded as can be.
single axles with ten tons and tandems with up to twenty five or twenty six tons.

the only thing bad here is the summer ,the odot motor carrier enforcement people watch the gravel pits for cdl trucks and they run roadblocks with the scales right there,but never in the winter.


----------



## farmboy555

I'm with Highpoint in Mo.. Here in Ky all you need is a will to learn & some common sense. Seem's like when you cross the Ohio River to the East they have many way's to extort money from the working person. dennis


----------



## Oshkosh

*In NH...*

Hi,
I was told working on a project here in North Conway NH all we needed for the loaders and skid-steers on the road was a valid drivers license......I would tend to believe them as they had an accident the previous year with OSHA and everyone else there so I am sure they where brought up to date on the Regulations.
I know a bunch of my buddies from Mass(north-shore) had their hydraulics license that is why I asked when I started up here.
I often wondered when I was running my wing trucks if I needed one for that(Cable,hydraulics,over width...)???
I also know in Mass and not sure on a federal basis but a super-duty say a Ford F450 with a tag(say a heavy skid-steer) combo trailer and machine over 10,001 lbs you are supposed to have a class A CDL.I know some that do and some that don't....
All I know is all the rules, regulations,taxes and Fee's took me from Mass and put me in NH.Just so you know I am not anti safety, 16 years in the field with equipment and cdl no injuries.I am just against taxation without representation...For lack of a better description.


----------



## ed salvatore

*hoisting license*

Once you pass the test and obtain the license, is there an annual fee or any other to maintain it (every year or few years or so does MA want more $?).

Thanks


----------



## rpyoung

Temco;81267 said:


> In Mass. its called a Hoisting License. The test is pretty easy and only costs $65. Small price to pay considering the fine is $1000 for the operator and $3000 for company owner for 1st offence. All operators of equipment that falls under the guidelines needs this license no matter where their working, only exception is if foreman on job has license and is supervising the operator. If unsure whether you need one, the law defines the equipment as anything that can reach 10ft. in the air OR can lift at least 500lbs. OR has a bucket capacity of 1/4 cy. or more. If you need any info. on where/how to get one, please let me know.


I Need a houisting Licences asap Call 207 467 0377


----------



## sitereadysteve

*sitereadysteve*

I offer a 3 hour couse to help you prerair for a massachusetts 2A hydraulic licence if interested call me @ 508 294 2781


----------



## unimogr

Thought I'd dig up this thread.

This is the info required for Rhode Island to get a hoisting licence.

http://www.dlt.state.ri.us/profregs/pdfs/ApplicationHoisting.pdf


----------



## RichG53

Just more Money ,Money !!!!


----------



## Bajak

Thanks for digging this up unimogr.
Here in Ontario all we need is to be eligible to have a drivers license, that means any 16 year old can run heavy equipment off road as long as they don't have an impaired or
suspension, with the exception of fork lifts and cranes. I know in other provinces it is required to have certain licensing to run heavy equipment.

Just an opinion though to people that complain about having to be licensed.
I think it should be required for all operators to be licensed or qualified because it would 
eliminate alot of competition. I believe we should be regarded as a legitimate trade like plumbers and electricians etc..

Excavation is a dangerous business and can also have significant environmental/health
risks. I do sewer and watermain, doesn't make me a plumber, but I can. I don't though
because I would low ball every plumber in my town and then I would lose respect of
the people in town. Just some food for thought.


----------



## Cat Man 77

*never heard of this*

i've never heard of this in my area, i've run equipment for 2 years and never had any issue. on or off the road.


----------



## American PM

Hi, Still have those practice questions?


----------



## Jim15

Figured I'd chime in since there's so much mis-information on here. First hydraulics licenses. They are required for machines that lift more than 500 pounds, over 10 feet, or have 1/4 cubic yard bucket or bigger. Exceptions: dozers, pavers, rollers, manlift equipment (scissor lifts, bucket trucks, boom lifts, etc.), equipment operated by DPW I believe dont quote me on that one though because I believe their 'training program" all don't require licenses, but skidsteers, mini excavators, etc. do.


1.) If you are a homeowner and want to rent equipment to use on YOUR privately owned land the rental place is required to train you on all equipment being rented and give you a 2 week temp. license. If you leave your property you need a hydraulics license.

2.) If you own equipment that you use off of your own property, you need a license to operate no matter what. Even if there is a foreman with a license on the job, if you are behind the controlls in MA, you need a license.

If you are in MA or NH and are interested in obtaining a license I would recommend the Peterson school. They offer a 2A/ 1C prep course or a 1B prep course once a week. When my dad got his license 30 years ago, they used to do the tests there, thats no longer the case. You don't need to attend the course, but if you do theres no reason you should fail the test. You apply for the test through Mass DPS (department of public safety) When you apply, say its June 1st, you won't get a letter in the mail for up to a month, maybe a month and a half, its a very slow process. The letter comes in the middle of the month, and they do the test the last friday or first friday of every month at four different locations. North shore location when i took mine is Bunker Hill CC. Real easy, read the study material from The Peterson School, study it over again 2 days before the test, and the night before/day of the test and you should be fine. You cant take material in with you to the test so leave it in the car. You have to renew your license every 2 years. Just send in passport size photo, your money, and you need to renew your medical card every 2 years also, they need an up to date copy of that also.

As far as hydraulic license classifications 1C is for forklifts/lull's. 1B covers 1B and 1C, 1A covers 1A, 1B, and 1C. 2C covers wheel loaders (skid steers and wheel loaders) 2B covers wheeled excavators (for instance cat M318 and backhoes also), and 2A covers tracked excavators. Again 2B covers 2B and 2C. 2A covers 2A,B, and C.

Honestly it makes no sense to only get a 2B or 2C. If you are going to be getting a hydraulics license go for the 2A/1C. That covers you for lulls, forklifts, loaders, skid steers, excavators, backhoes and also all the equipment you dont need a license for (pavers, rollers, dozers, graders, man lifts etc.) If there's a chance of you operating cranes you would want to take the 2A/1B license exam, unless you are going to be running $1,000,000+ cranes you most likely wont need the 1A

I personally have my 2A/1C hydraulics, and my Class A cdl (air brakes, combo vehicles, tanker, doubles/triples endorsements) I'd rather not continue typing about cdl's because the rmv does a better job on posting info on that, but if someone has a specific question on cdl's I would be glad to answer questions. The cdl test is 180 degress different in terms of difficulty to obtain


----------



## rchoatic

*Ma. Hoisting license test ?'s*



Temco;81392 said:


> I took the test a couple of years ago thru The Peterson School here in Woburn, they set everything up so I didn't have to fill out anything. All the test questions are short answer with a section on hand signals.......its pretty easy as that part is matching the picture to the proper hand signal. If your local or want to make a trip to Woburn, I still got copies of the "test prep" questions. Read it thru a few times and you'll be all set
> 
> P.S. the test has nothing to do with knowing how to operate heavy equipment, its all safety related stuff.


I live in Berlin Mass. I was wondering if you could hook me up with the test ? s for the hoisting license? I can be reached at 508-654-5485

Thanks, Robert


----------



## tuney443

WOW--an 8 year old thread still going.Just glad I'm in NY where we only have sensical rules and licenses for making our state money from the real working man.Hydraulic license???? Well,hydraulically speaking,I can offer some hand signals to those suits in Boston that I'm sure aren't on their test.Some obvious,some not so.


----------



## rchoatic

*Hand signals*

I hear you there. Massachusetts has to much goverment influence. I am sick and tired of having to obtain so many different licenses. I have been running my own business for 23 years and every year there is something to comply with on a State level. I can assure you I have the same hand signals in mind like the F-U. But being a business man I try to play by the rules. I just heard today that Gov. Patrick want to change the auto Ins. Laws here and have them charge you by the mileage occured in a year. What next. OMFG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 92f150

Temco;81267 said:


> In Mass. its called a Hoisting License. The test is pretty easy and only costs $65. Small price to pay considering the fine is $1000 for the operator and $3000 for company owner for 1st offence. All operators of equipment that falls under the guidelines needs this license no matter where their working, only exception is if foreman on job has license and is supervising the operator. If unsure whether you need one, the law defines the equipment as anything that can reach 10ft. in the air OR can lift at least 500lbs. OR has a bucket capacity of 1/4 cy. or more. If you need any info. on where/how to get one, please let me know


----------



## 92f150

Hello Temco; Could you let me know where you got the information that states; "the only exception is if foreman
on the job has license and supervising the operator Thank you


----------



## 92f150

92f150;1238291 said:


> Temco;81267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Mass. its called a Hoisting License. The test is pretty easy and only costs $65. Small price to pay considering the fine is $1000 for the operator and $3000 for company owner for 1st offence. All operators of equipment that falls under the guidelines needs this license no matter where their working, only exception is if foreman on job has license and is supervising the operator. If unsure whether you need one, the law defines the equipment as anything that can reach 10ft. in the air OR can lift at least 500lbs. OR has a bucket capacity of 1/4 cy. or more. If you need any info. on where/how to get one, please let me know
> 
> 
> 
> Could you please let me know where you found where it states " Only exception is if foreman on the job has a license and is supervising the operator.
> Thank you
Click to expand...


----------



## Winter Land Man

Oshkosh;328715 said:


> Hi,
> I was told working on a project here in North Conway NH all we needed for the loaders and skid-steers on the road was a valid drivers license......I would tend to believe them as they had an accident the previous year with OSHA and everyone else there so I am sure they where brought up to date on the Regulations.
> I know a bunch of my buddies from Mass(north-shore) had their hydraulics license that is why I asked when I started up here.
> I often wondered when I was running my wing trucks if I needed one for that(Cable,hydraulics,over width...)???
> I also know in Mass and not sure on a federal basis but a super-duty say a Ford F450 with a tag(say a heavy skid-steer) combo trailer and machine over 10,001 lbs you are supposed to have a class A CDL.I know some that do and some that don't....
> All I know is all the rules, regulations,taxes and Fee's took me from Mass and put me in NH.Just so you know I am not anti safety, 16 years in the field with equipment and cdl no injuries.I am just against taxation without representation...For lack of a better description.


They sure are strict down in Mass. But it's getting worse in NH as I'm sure you know.


----------



## LunchBox

I've got my 1A 2A. The test wasn't too bad as long as you study your hand signals and OSHA stuff you'll be all set


----------



## Effinay

So I don't need anything other than my drivers license to operate my loader over the road in NH? Anybody got any info about registering a loader/backhoe in NH? Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## dpglandscapes

the hardest thing about the ma hoisting test is finding a picture that meets there random size they ask for


----------



## cat320

dpglandscapes;1243295 said:


> the hardest thing about the ma hoisting test is finding a picture that meets there random size they ask for


woburn cinama has that photo booth that is what i use just the right size pic . i'm sure most of the cinamas have them.


----------



## Jim15

Lunch box how long ago did you take the 1a/ 2a? Anything other than osha and hand signals? As for the photo its a passport sized photo. Tell them you only need the photo for a hydraulics license and they give you like 6 copies for less than a $1


----------



## jb1390

Do you need a license in MA if you are operating for no cost-(volunteer work) with your own machine?


----------



## tmocc

claas 2a hand book, should be a attachment on thread


----------



## tmocc

I'll be taking the test tues, I'll let you guys know how the test goes. Any more info on the test would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## LunchBox

Jim15;1261621 said:


> Lunch box how long ago did you take the 1a/ 2a? Anything other than osha and hand signals? As for the photo its a passport sized photo. Tell them you only need the photo for a hydraulics license and they give you like 6 copies for less than a $1


Hi Jim sorry i never saw this. I took mine back in november. It had the hand signals, then it had what pins you have to remove first in a lattice boom crane and other questions like that. the hardest part for me was the dirt questions, because I'm a crane clown. For my picture I sent in a color copy of my drivers license, which is still the picture from my permit when I was 16 :laughing:


----------



## Jim15

Thanks lunchbox. I actually just sent the paper work in to DPS. I've had my 2A/1C for just about 2 years so I have to renew this summer so I just spent the $10 extra to take the test again and upgrade to 2A/1A. I'm sure it won't be much different from my previous test which I think I got one question wrong. Do you remember what the crane questions were other than the hand signal questions which I know by heart, and maybe reading load charts? I don't think I have to worry but if some how I don't pass it Im going to have to rush to renew my 2A/1C then retest so Ill wind up paying $300 and missing 2 days of work.

And to answer previous questions if you are running equipment you need a license that it is covered under. Regardless of whether you own it or not, the foreman is licensed or not, you working on a $100 million job or working for free. If your behind the controls you need the license, even if your a home owner who rents a machine to use on your own property the rental company is suppose to train you and give you a temp. 2 week license, which is not valid off of your private property, even on your relatives or neighbors property.


----------



## mws_1984

Gonna bring this one up again.
Has anyone taken the test thru the whole Peterson school thing? I'm starting the process. Just got my physical today. But as far as the test. I'm having a hard time finding stuff to look at. 
Is it basically just common sense stuff. I'd like to look at something if I can if anyone had practice test or something from going thru the Peterson school. I just don't have the $ to go about doing it that way. Definitely don't want to get a question that I have no idea on. 

And to get more than one license it would require sitting for 2 tests I'd imagine? Currently thinking of going for just 1c. But would it be worth going for 2A if I've never even operated any equipment covered under that license? 
It's $75 for each license you want to test for right?


----------



## Jim15

Answered your other questions on the other site. I did the 2A/1C class at the Peterson school. I highly recommend trying to get the money to take that class because its hard to find any material online. They give you all kinds of practice tests and a book with a bunch of material. Taking that class and reading that material all but assures you of passing the test. Most of their study questions are word for word on the test. And its only $75 for the test, no matter how many or whichever sections you take and its only one test. So a 2A/1C is what I would recommend for starters. I went back and upgraded to 2A/1B


----------



## mws_1984

Jim15;1479012 said:


> Answered your other questions on the other site. I did the 2A/1C class at the Peterson school. I highly recommend trying to get the money to take that class because its hard to find any material online. They give you all kinds of practice tests and a book with a bunch of material. Taking that class and reading that material all but assures you of passing the test. Most of their study questions are word for word on the test. And its only $75 for the test, no matter how many or whichever sections you take and its only one test. So a 2A/1C is what I would recommend for starters. I went back and upgraded to 2A/1B


Definitely will have to look into The Peterson School. Just tough on the $ right now been laid off for over a year. Should have done this sooner when I had the $ and time. Now down to the wire to get a job. Hopefully can find something and get back on my feet. As it is I'm having someone else pay for the license, just don't know if they'd want to pay for the class. But I will definitely discuss it if it helps.

How does it work since it says on the application that it entitles the applicant to sit for only one examination per scheduled testing cycle. Does that mean you can sit for as many licenses as you want. for instance if I wanted to do 1c/2a. That's what my test would have on it. It's not $75 for each license is it?
Is the test timed at all? How many questions about?


----------



## tuney443

I think it's only fair game that if an operator in MA. needs to pass a test for his hydraulic license,than anybody applying in the Senate [or wherever else laws are passed] in MA.,take and pass a ''common sense '' test. Said test should be a subjective type test,NOT a multiple choice one.Apples to apples,I'll bet we have more operators than politicians at the end of the day.Thumbs Up


----------



## Jim15

It's not just hydraulics license tests in the room. There's fireman tests, boilers, and a bunch of other tests. The people around you will be mostly hydraulics license tests, but the room at Bunker Hill has about 200 - 300 people in it, so they are saying you can't take your hydraulic and another test that they offer in that room at the same time. I know for a fact that 2A/1C is one test. And I believe even a 1A/2A/3A/4A is only one test, it might be more questions though.


----------



## tuney443

Jim15;1479023 said:


> It's not just hydraulics license tests in the room. There's fireman tests, boilers, and a bunch of other tests. The people around you will be mostly hydraulics license tests, but the room at Bunker Hill has about 200 - 300 people in it, so they are saying you can't take your hydraulic and another test that they offer in that room at the same time. I know for a fact that 2A/1C is one test. And I believe even a 1A/2A/3A/4A is only one test, it might be more questions though.


Lighten up there some Jim,I was only poking some fun at your situation there compared to the majority of our states who thankfully have no such tests for operating iron.As always with politicians,if they can spin one iota of some reasoning behind something they will figure out how to raise money at our expense.


----------



## Greenmtboy

Do you need a Mass. hydraulics license to work for a company that is based out of Mass. but is doing work in another state that does not require a hydraulics license?


----------



## cat320

Greenmtboy;1565757 said:


> Do you need a Mass. hydraulics license to work for a company that is based out of Mass. but is doing work in another state that does not require a hydraulics license?


well i would say no but your only useful to your co working on that one job and probably may not want some one that can not cover MA as well if they need another operator.


----------



## Greenmtboy

cat320;1566144 said:


> well i would say no but your only useful to your co working on that one job and probably may not want some one that can not cover MA as well if they need another operator.


I understand what your saying but thats not the case here. Just because the company is based out of Mass. does not mean that the majority of there work is in Mass. Apparently they work in several other states Alaska, Texas, NC ect. states that don't require a license. I didn't know if it had to do with the company being based out of Mass. and thats why operators needed to be licensed.


----------



## ScubaSteve728

I'm looking to get my hoisting license in rhode island soon. what do i need to do fill out the forms then have my previous employers sign it and say what equipment they showed me how to use then study some stuff and take the test thats it? Do i need any other endorsements do use excavators down to skid steers? do i need a DOT medical card also?


----------



## Jim15

tuney443;1479073 said:


> Lighten up there some Jim,I was only poking some fun at your situation there compared to the majority of our states who thankfully have no such tests for operating iron.As always with politicians,if they can spin one iota of some reasoning behind something they will figure out how to raise money at our expense.


tuney443,

Not sure, but no offense intended. I was not replying to your comment, I was responding to mws_1984. I do agree though, it's about time Beacon and Capital Hill arecleaned out with a Revolution.


----------



## Jim15

Scuba,

You may be better off starting another thread. I just Googled RI Hoisting License and it looks like you know more than I do/what was on the first page on Google. Mass Hoisting license is 1A Lattice Boom Cranes, 1B Hydraulic telescoping boom with wire rope, 1C Hydraulic telescoping boom without wire rope, 2A Excavators 2B Backhoes 2C Wheel loaders/skidsteers, 3A and 4A various specialized equipment. Rhode Island looks like they are set up more like a CDL. It also says you do need a DOT medical card


----------



## 1TMatthews

How about the Con ed now you need to renew your hoisting license.


----------

